# Everest Book - Version 1 vs. Version 4



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the first edition of "The Master Handbook of Acoustics" dated 1981. I see that the fourth edition is out, dated 2000. Can someone elaborate on what was added/changed in the more recent editions? I am trying to decide if it is worth purchasing the later version. I know that the basics of acoustics have not changed - do the later versions address current topics like HT multichannel, or is most of what was added/changed "fluff?" Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sorry - can't really say as I've not seen the 1st edition. 

Bryan


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Without looking, I think It says in the front of the book in the chapter about the book and it talks about the previous edition throughout the chapters about RT60 and in fine print notations. They added some chapters.


----------

